# Grangetown



## spacemonkey (Oct 10, 2010)

Been living here 6 months now and I really like it. Close to town, the Bay, the City stadium. Loads of shops/takeaways and the taff trail leads nicely to bute park etc. 

Ok there's the occasional attempted murder, random daytime break-ins and some salubrious types who hang about by the river, but they tend to keep themselves to themselves IMO.

I'm thinking of staying here long term as it's the once place in central cardiff that I can still afford to buy a small terraced house.

What say ye? 

Also, to broaden the thread any recommendations of local businesses - restaurants, greengrocers etc...I'm already a regular at the vegetarian food studio.


----------



## nogojones (Oct 10, 2010)

Grangetown is sound. Lots of family and friends over there. 

Haven't lived there for 7 years so any recomendations would have mostly closed or changed hands. 

Best ironmonger is Clarance hardware on the corner of Stockland St and Corporation Rd. My step son swears that Pizachick on Penarth Rd is the best Pizzas in Cardiff. I wouldn't eat them personally.

Don't know where's best for a drink these days. Used to drink in the Desi or in Inn on the River, which have both closed.


----------



## ginger_syn (Oct 11, 2010)

first place i moved to in cardiff was in  grangetown, and apart from the neighbours threating to set fire to the house i really liked living down there, and there were a couple of good chippy's on cornwall st.


----------



## teqniq (Oct 11, 2010)

Clare road stores has a really comprehensive selection of Asian/world foods.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 11, 2010)

spacemonkey said:


> Been living here 6 months now and I really like it. Close to town, the Bay, the City stadium. Loads of shops/takeaways and the taff trail leads nicely to bute park etc.
> 
> Ok there's the occasional attempted murder, random daytime break-ins and some salubrious types who hang about by the river, but they tend to keep themselves to themselves IMO.
> 
> ...


 
Dont put the place down, the murders in Grangetown aren't just attempts!


----------



## 1927 (Oct 11, 2010)

ginger_syn said:


> first place i moved to in cardiff was in  grangetown, and apart from the neighbours threating to set fire to the house i really liked living down there, and there were a couple of good chippy's on cornwall st.


 
Best chippy in Cardiff, the Millenium, is on Cornwall Street.


----------



## poisondwarf (Oct 11, 2010)

I live in Grangetown and have owned the house for 14 years but used to work abroad so rented it out. Grangetown gets a bad press but it is not so bad really. As said above  Clarence Hardware is an absolute gem and always have what you need and are friendly. My neighbours keep themselves to themselves but a lot of the houses are rented out on my side of the street and some landlords/tenants don't care and they can look a bit scruffy.  I think there are only 2 pubs left  here now I think and that's The Grange and The Cornwall and they are both ok, tho I  rarely go. It also has one of the prettiest parks in Grange Gardens.

The only real gripe I have with living in Grangetown is the problems the dog walkers get from certain sections of our multi cultural population. And before anyone shouts me down as a right wing nutter, we have had real incidences with youth, kids and some adults kicking and throwing things at our dogs because they think they are dirty, which can make for tensions in the park! So much so that the police organised a dog show in Grange Gardens for us in the summer to try and show the community that dogs make great companions and how they help people in our society. It was a brilliant touch from the PCSOs but it didn't have the intended consequences as none of the dog haters turned up anyway!

Apart from that, strangetown is alright and I would recommend you buy.


----------



## Infidel Castro (Oct 11, 2010)

1927 said:


> Best chippy in Cardiff, the Millenium, is on Cornwall Street.


 
A good call.  Zero Plus in Canton is close, but this place is definitely the best.  

I'm down Grangetown a few times a week as the missus is a Strangetowner.  Some of the network of friends she has say that it's gone to the dogs, but I think they're snobbish in that regard (good folk all of them though, and a proper testament to the community of Strangetown - a wicked bunch, all best friends, all their family are friends, they have parties every year, etc...new year being especially good).  

I'd live there, possibly.  Not sure, but I do love the vibe.  

Some of the guys I mentioned earlier seem to think that the Somalis are a surly bunch though.  The kids are a bit scared of the gangs.  Who knows!


----------



## poisondwarf (Oct 11, 2010)

Infidel Castro said:


> A good call.  Zero Plus in Canton is close, but this place is definitely the best.
> 
> I'm down Grangetown a few times a week as the missus is a Strangetowner.  Some of the network of friends she has say that it's gone to the dogs, but I think they're snobbish in that regard (good folk all of them though, and a proper testament to the community of Strangetown - a wicked bunch, all best friends, all their family are friends, they have parties every year, etc...new year being especially good).
> 
> ...




The Somalis are a bit of a problem to be honest and a lot of the kids are afraid of them and won't go into Grange Gardens because of it. They tend to be the worst with the dogs and some of the women have had racist abuse thrown at them, this is why the police were involved in our case. I suppose it has gone a little bit to the dogs but I can't afford to buy anywhere else at the moment, even though I'd love to.


----------



## METH LAB (Oct 11, 2010)

People who kick / throw things at dogs are absolute fuckin scum. Ide go back to prison if anybody did that to my dog, in a heart beat.

(obviously there are exceptions if dog is attacking you etc...)


----------



## Infidel Castro (Oct 12, 2010)

I just wish the kids would get over their fear of going to Grange Gardens and even The Mall, and just bloody join in with the Somali kids, play footie and whatever, and just all get on.  I might get down there myself and get them all integrated like...


----------



## Gromit (Oct 12, 2010)

Grangetown is Cardiff's Brixton.


----------



## Infidel Castro (Oct 12, 2010)

I always thought Brixton was London's Strangetown, but hey ho!


----------



## poisondwarf (Oct 12, 2010)

The problem is a lot of the Somali kids think they own Grange Gardens and can be aggressive. The Marl isn't too bad because of it's size but there've been problems in there sometimes too. At the dog show, I was surprised how many people with dogs turned up who I had never seen before who stated they didn't go to Grange Gardens because of the issues. I told the PCSOs all about this and they said they would talk to the elders etc, but it appears to be ingrained in the religion. Some people will pull their kids away from the dogs, even when they are on leads just so the dog doesn't brush past them. In the end, we just stopped taking the dogs to Grange Gardens on a sunny afternoon/evening as it wasn't worth the hassle...easy life innit.


----------



## poisondwarf (Oct 12, 2010)

METH LAB said:


> People who kick / throw things at dogs are absolute fuckin scum. Ide go back to prison if anybody did that to my dog, in a heart beat.
> 
> (obviously there are exceptions if dog is attacking you etc...)




Don't go to Grange Gardens then on a sunny afternoon/evening! My dog is a welsh springer cross, not a nasty bone in it's body, just wants to sniff everything. I've had a 6 year old throw a stone at him and the parents did nothing and an old couple who went to kick him cos there was some food he was sniffing by their feet. I've challenged quite a few people in there and will continue to do so. I don't expect everybody to like dogs but some peoples views are just bonkers to me.


----------



## nogojones (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm with the Somalis when it comes to dogs. Grangetown seems better by the day says me and my cat.


----------



## Infidel Castro (Oct 12, 2010)

Pardon my misspell on Marl.  Not sure how I got Mall!

I love seeing the Muslim elders all sat round on the benches on Corporation Road.  I've always fancied pulling up a pew to listen in.  Nice to see older folk sitting around in public, gassing.


----------



## poisondwarf (Oct 12, 2010)

I love all animals...cats are most welcome too!


----------



## poisondwarf (Oct 12, 2010)

Infidel Castro said:


> Pardon my misspell on Marl.  Not sure how I got Mall!
> 
> I love seeing the Muslim elders all sat round on the benches on Corporation Road.  I've always fancied pulling up a pew to listen in.  Nice to see older folk sitting around in public, gassing.




Everybody pronounces it Mall...i didn't even know it was called The Marl until I read the info thing at one of the entrances.


----------



## METH LAB (Oct 12, 2010)

poisondwarf said:


> Don't go to Grange Gardens then on a sunny afternoon/evening! My dog is a welsh springer cross, not a nasty bone in it's body, just wants to sniff everything. I've had a 6 year old throw a stone at him and the parents did nothing and an old couple who went to kick him cos there was some food he was sniffing by their feet. I've challenged quite a few people in there and will continue to do so. I don't expect everybody to like dogs but some peoples views are just bonkers to me.


 
Im tempted to go there dressed as a sheep dog and concealing an uzi.

peace


----------



## spacemonkey (Feb 11, 2011)

Put an offer in on a house, just off Penarth Rd. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Infidel Castro (Feb 16, 2011)

Pob lwc innit.


----------



## spacemonkey (Feb 16, 2011)

Infidel Castro said:


> Pob lwc innit.


 
Diolch.


----------



## FaNnYjUiCe (May 7, 2011)

1927 said:


> Dont put the place down, the murders in Grangetown aren't just attempts!


 
haha this made me chuckle, i used to live on Merches Gardens, used to love it on match day.


----------

